# Anyone here learn "Get You Back" by Shawn Lane?



## Charles (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm working on it for a show in about two weeks.

Does anyone else find it tough? Surprisingly, for a Shawn Lane tune, I haven't found it that difficult.


----------



## Beef McStud (May 3, 2010)

all i have to say is, its a great song haha.


----------



## Charles (May 4, 2010)

Oh for sure; I'm having a really difficult time doing the outro justice though. I feel my playing of the rest of the song is just fine, but the outro solo is horrifyingly difficult.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 5, 2010)

BLAMO! => Get You Back Guitar Pro Tab by Shawn Lane @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Seems pretty accurate to me. If you tell me you don't have Guitar Pro, then I must ask, "what the hell are you doing with your life?" Go buy it, it will be the most useful guitar related product you buy all year.


----------



## Beef McStud (May 8, 2010)

i use tux guitar. dont have the money for guitar pro haha


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 9, 2010)

Charles said:


> I'm working on it for a show in about two weeks.
> 
> Does anyone else find it tough? Surprisingly, for a Shawn Lane tune, I haven't found it that difficult.



Its definitely one of Shawn's easier tunes, but still has some pretty advanced stuff. The problem I have with other people copying Shawn's music is that it just never comes off right as very few (actually, none that I can think of) quite have Shawn's touch and sense of rhythm. It's reminiscent of the hundreds of Vai covers on youtube, but I can't think of any single vid that I've seen that really does a true justice to the original.


----------



## S-O (May 9, 2010)

Charles said:


> Oh for sure; I'm having a really difficult time doing the outro justice though. I feel my playing of the rest of the song is just fine, but the outro solo is horrifyingly difficult.



This is pretty much how i felt about it when I learned it. I learned it for a Berklee audition, and the outro part just goes insane.

Also, the Berklee audition was partly lulz worthy. They had me plug into a Peavey bass amp.


----------



## Colton165 (May 9, 2010)

the hardest part is the string skipping 5 and 7s where its like 9-12-16-17-16-12-9 on teh high e then 12-9-12 on the g


----------

